# how much should i charge?



## spencoh (Jan 21, 2007)

ok keep in mind im just getting started, this will be my second time doing any sort of shoot, the lady i worked for yesterday wants me to do makeup for her for 3 days. 4-6 hours each day, doing makeup on these 4 or five girls...she asked me my day rate and i told her id get back to her asap
i want to be reasonable.. so i need some help


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jan 21, 2007)

maybe charge per hour...or per face?

so maybe 10-15 per hour or 20 per face?


----------



## kimmy (Jan 21, 2007)

you have to factor in your expenses (ie. if you're driving to the studio or location of the shoot, you'll need gas money, and food money if it's an all day thing) so keep those things in mind!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 21, 2007)

One of my friends does shoots as well and when he first started he charged 25 per face plue gas mileage  
Now he charges 55 per face and no gas mileage charges 
Make sure to factor in everything like food, products, gas, & etc.


----------



## martygreene (Jan 22, 2007)

Charging based on looks is a bad habit to get into. The industry works off day and half-day rates, and your best bet is to go with that.

What to consider when figuring out your pricing? Firstoff, you don't want to undercut the other artists in your area. HOWEVER, you do want to price yourself based on your skill level. Given you're still starting out, I'd say work along the same rates for assistants. More important for you right now is building up experiance and your book. Also, asking what the budget is for the gig is a great way to figure out where you want to price yourself in the beginning. 

For reference:
In LA, assistants generally are $150-350/full day
In your area (Vegas) assistants generally are $200-600/full day

Not having seen your book, but going off your comments from your previous thread about your shoot, I'd say shoot for the lower range around $150-200/day.


----------



## spencoh (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_Charging based on looks is a bad habit to get into. The industry works off day and half-day rates, and your best bet is to go with that.

What to consider when figuring out your pricing? Firstoff, you don't want to undercut the other artists in your area. HOWEVER, you do want to price yourself based on your skill level. Given you're still starting out, I'd say work along the same rates for assistants. More important for you right now is building up experiance and your book. Also, asking what the budget is for the gig is a great way to figure out where you want to price yourself in the beginning. 

For reference:
In LA, assistants generally are $150-350/full day
In your area (Vegas) assistants generally are $200-600/full day

Not having seen your book, but going off your comments from your previous thread about your shoot, I'd say shoot for the lower range around $150-200/day._

 


im thinking 100 a day because i know im going to be there a while but i know the budget is low....soo im not sure. argh
maybe 80 a day? hahahaha im so indicisive


----------



## Janice (Jan 22, 2007)

If $100 is supported by the market then go for it, if the budget can't support it then you still get a number your happy with.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 23, 2007)

Say 125 and see what happens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're in it to make money just like you are hon.


----------



## spencoh (Jan 23, 2007)

oh an i am new to doing makeup for shoots but not new to doing peoples makeup at all

www.myspace.com/spencerlopez  if you care

haha


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 23, 2007)

NEVER sell yourself short.


----------

